# The S in SHTF, just got real.



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Don't know where to post this, so here goes.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

It was only a matter of time... You don't think the US Army hasn't had this stuff for a while now?


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

That is an upper zip tied to a quad copter, no mag e.t.c.

However that doesn't mean judgment day is not coming.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

jnrdesertrats said:


> However that doesn't mean judgment day is not coming.


It would be piece of cake to make a "single-shot" flying-assassin weapon from a very short, light and simple barrel. The face recognition software and targeting ability technology is already here.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Or maybe make the UAV the weapon. Make it shaped like a flying dart and fly it into the target. The silent killer, splat! Of course any crazy thing we can think of is probably on someones drawing board. Probably next to the fridge/ bookcase.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am sure that I posted that same video over a year ago ... kind of fun, eh?


----------

